#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Designing >  >  Are you aware on the universal designing

## Lorraine

Hi all,
What is universal designing?
It is the design and composition of an environment so that it can be accessed, understood and used to the greatest extent possible by all people regardless of their age, size ability or disability.
Do you guys have any Idea on what are the benefits of universal design?

----------


## Moana

> Hi all,
> What is universal designing?
> It is the design and composition of an environment so that it can be accessed, understood and used to the greatest extent possible by all people regardless of their age, size ability or disability.
> Do you guys have any Idea on what are the benefits of universal design?


Universal Design is the design and composition of an environment so that it can be accessed, understood and used to the greatest extent possible by all people regardless of their age, size, ability or disability. An environment (or any building, product, or service in that environment) should be designed to meet the needs of all people who wish to use it

----------

